# fsh



## harris (Nov 11, 2004)

i am completely new to this but i like to ask a question and hopefully become a part of the team. my husband and i have been trying to conceive for the past five years with no result. my husband has a antibodies and i have a high FSH. what i do not understand is: is it still possible to get pregnant at all naturally or otherwise  if you have high fsh? i am 33 my husband is 46 and i do not understand a lot about the fsh, i always had normal periods no any other problems PLEASE reply to me if you can my name is maria. thankyou


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Maria, welcome to FF!
It would be helpful if you could let me know what your FSH level is and I can advise more. The fact you have regular cycles is good so I would always say neverr say never!

Ruth


----------



## harris (Nov 11, 2004)

THANKYOU Ruth feel better just reading your reply my FSH is beetveen 8.7 to 15.9


----------



## harris (Nov 11, 2004)

hi ruth me again i was just wondering if yo got my reply my answer to your question please let me know what you think THANKYOU xxx


----------



## harris (Nov 11, 2004)

hello to everyone there i was just wondering if anyone can answer my previous question thanks in advance xxx


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Maria

Were all your tests done on the same cycle day?  I'm asking because of the wide difference between the levels and the day it's taken on can make all the difference.

Anyway, I'm no expert, but anything below 8 is good, however between 8 and 10 is deemed to be OK.  Anything above 10 is considered too high.  Now, here's the contradictory bit, if you read the posts on here from other ladies, some have been told that an fsh of over 9 has been too high for them to receive treatment, others have had levels of over 10 and still received treatment, so I guess, as ever, its down to your clinic as to whether achieving a pregnancy with levels over the deemed good requirements if viable.  
My FSH result came back at 9.3 but was told by my clinic that they were all within the 'normal' range, so I would guess that in answer to your question, you could still get pregnant naturally with a fsh level of 8.7, although I think there would be less chance with one of 15.9.
Hope I've not confused you too much.

love

Claire


----------



## harris (Nov 11, 2004)

THANK YOU you did not confuse me you helped me thankyou i write more next time xxx


----------

